# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] can't remember which plugin

## Mundzso

There was a plugin which showed the necromancer's simulacrum / land CD, also showed the barb IP / sprint and maybe even some dh and wizard stuff and also an icon if someone's passiv procced.
After the new THUD version I can't seem to find the plugin anywhere (or I just don't remember which was it).
Anyway, It was like this:
dia...c-tracker.html 
somehow combined with this
https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...wnsplugin.html (it looked like this with the CDs and under them there was the passivs).

Thanks, if some1 remembers  :Smile:

----------


## BeeAntOS

There is also this: Combin Plugin of Party Cooldown & Archon Downtime by S4000 ([ENG] Combin Plugin of Party Cooldown & Archon Downtime)

----------


## Mundzso

This is it ! Thank you very much  :Smile:

----------

